# It's pissing down, what shall we do? (picture heavy)



## ferny (May 27, 2008)

Here are a few from yesterdays carnival. You can see the rest on my site (link in signature). The weather was crap and I had some annoying chav mum and her sister (I could tell they were related, they both looked like bulldogs) getting in my way.






Parade just starting










Drugs weren't frowned upon. What they did to you was. 










Nerr nerr nerr nerr, nerr nerr nerr ner HATMAN!










I explained the drugs thing, right?





He was pulling a rather large lion. Which later fell over when they went up a hill. 





The armpit shaving judge was impressed.





The float by the Police was a bit of a let down.


----------



## spiffybeth (May 29, 2008)

the armpit shaving judge. LOL.

nice series.


----------



## ferny (May 30, 2008)

Wow! Someone replied! :mrgreen:


----------

